# Home Beer - oops



## Slugger926 (Apr 13, 2007)

I started a brew of Red Ale in the fermenter before Christmas and forgot about it.

I decided to start some brew for vacation and the summer last night, and realized I forgot about the Ale. It smelled okay, so I bottled most of it anyways.

Anyone think it will still be okay?

I will find out sometime next week, unless the bottles don't carbonate.


----------



## GCracker (Apr 13, 2007)

It might be real bitter. Letting the brew sit on the trub too long will produce some strange flavors.

Other than that, I would think it would be ok.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 15, 2007)

As long as there are no obvious signs of contamination, I'd say bottle it and go for it. The character of beer will change over time, but it will still be drinkable. I would imagine it will have a mellower, drier taste, with higher alkeyhol content.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 16, 2007)

That's awesome - an experiment in brewing that doesn't involve me getting covered with yeast sludge or cleaning up shards of glass. I'm very interested to hear how it turns out. May need a lot of time in the bottle would be my guess.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 16, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> That's awesome - an experiment in brewing that doesn't involve me getting covered with yeast sludge or cleaning up shards of glass. I'm very interested to hear how it turns out. May need a lot of time in the bottle would be my guess.


I bottled it in PET bottles, and squeezed out all of the air before sealing. The bottles have pressurised, and are clearing now. I will probably throw one in the fridge in a day or two.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 20, 2007)

Turned out AWESOME!!! Debating on opening a second quart.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2007)

The mrs. is stuck in the lab all day today, and we did all the chores and errands yesterday, so I was primed up to make a batch of Belgian honey ale today. I was gonna bottle my last batch while this one mashed and boiled.

Sadly I got to the brewshop and they are in the process of renovating and relocating the brew section. They are ultimately expanding, but everything was packed up at this point.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 23, 2007)

I was going to brew up a wheat this weekend but the in-laws came down on brewday (Sunday) and I wasn't able to do anything.

I have two recipes, the wheat and a Bell's Two Hearted IPA Clone, which I have almost all the ingredients for. I did order 2 pounds of Tradtion pellet hops Thursday, so I will hopefully be getting them at the house today or tomorrow. Get 'em for real cheap, 5 bucks a pound! Last thing I need for the clone is yeast, but hoepfully my buddy at the local brewery will let me come pull off a growler of yeast from one of theie IPA fermenters.

I did get to bottle my Saison Friday, 49 - 12 ounce bottles and one 32 ouncer. Now I just have to wait 2 weeks to 4 months to get it to taste right.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 8, 2008)

bump

I brewed a Java Stout on Saturday...real dark ale, that you brew coffee and add to the wert when you move to the secondary. Should be pretty good. What do most of the brewers here prefer, liquid or dry yeast? Why? I've tried both, don't really have a preference. :beerchug:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 8, 2008)

An engineer I work with (fed on loan) is a serious home brewer - maybe 4-6 batches per month - and he told me that he usually just uses the dry yeast, although he was pretty excited about the liquid stuff that I got in my package that I brewed at his place last year. He said he didn't feel there was any difference that 99.99999999999% of the population (including him) would notice.

I tasted one of his Java Stouts last year - that was some good stuff!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 8, 2008)

I used the dry stuff a lot of times. It gives the same generic fermentation feel every time.

Get the yeast that is meant for the style of beer you are making. Get it fresh and cold and refrigerate it until its time to culture it. I've found the yeast makes the biggest difference out of any ingredient involved with the brew.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 8, 2008)

I just bought a kit from my local homebrew shop, and plan on cooking up my first batch this Saturday (in celebration of not studying). I got a Brewer's Best English Ale kit. I plan on making a few of those before I start brewing all-grain recipes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2008)

^ My opinion is that those Brewer's Best kits don't do the trick. They sit for so long on the shelf that the ingredients get stale. Plus they don't really give you enough malt extract to get any flavor out of the beer.

If you want to make tasty extract beer and have a brewshop nearby: Get the ingredients fresh. Get leaf hops (not pellets) and yeast that are refrigerated. Use yeast specific for the beer you are making, not the generic packet. Get a little bit of specialty malt to steep before adding the extract. It gives color and flavor to it. Don't go skimpy on the extract. You may need 9 or 10 lbs to do the trick.

It will take an extra 20 minutes to collect all the ingredients at the shop and cost $10 or $15 more but the results will be far superior.

If you have to order a kit, try one from Midwest Supplies or Austin Homebrew or Northern Brewer. They do the work of selecting ingredients for you and the goods are fresh.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ I actually walked into Northern Brewer the other weekend. I've been past there many times but never gone in.

It is top notch, but it better be. It's on Grand Ave in St. Paul!!!


----------



## ktulu (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember back when I first joined EB, there was some serious home brewing threads. They seem to have been buried. I always enjoyed reading them.

If a novice wanted to jump into the home brewing game, how much would it cost?? ballpark figure is cool.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2008)

Others might want to chime in but Northern Brewer has a kit as cheap as $74.

http://www.northernbrewer.com/starterkits.html

Ingrediant kits cost something like $25.

http://www.northernbrewer.com/beer-kits.html

:beerchug:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2008)

You can get a decent equipment kit for extract brewing for less than $100, assuming you already have a large enough stockpot to boil your wort in.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2008)

ktulu said:


> I remember back when I first joined EB, there was some serious home brewing threads. They seem to have been buried. I always enjoyed reading them.
> If a novice wanted to jump into the home brewing game, how much would it cost?? ballpark figure is cool.


I paid about $200 for a two-stage kit (plastic fermenter and glass carboy for bottling) along with all of the required tools (thermometer, hydrometer, siphon, hand capper, etc.). It came with a Brewer's Best kit, which is why that is what I'm starting with. I may do my next batch from liquid and dry extracts, then work my way from there to all-grain.


----------



## cement (Apr 9, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Java Stout



I might have to start drinking again.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 9, 2008)

I use Midwest Supplies out of the Twin Cities. Mashing intimidates me. I don't have any homebrew friends around me, and I don't want to try it on my own the first time. I really like Midwest's kits (combination of extract and grains.) I have them cursh the grains for me. I use galss carboys only, so when I go to the second stage, I will be tranfering from one carboy to the other. That will happen this weekend at some point. Cement, the alcohol content of my brew is usually around 3.2 (a recurring problem I have); not very strong at all. I don't want to be the one that pushes you back into the drinking, but if you want one, when you come to my side of the hill, I can make it happen.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 9, 2008)

My brewing co-worker uses the Midwest kits almost exclusively. He used to do all-grain in Alaska, but he left most of his equipment there. He is of the opinion, after many years of doign this, that "it's all good" and he's perfectly satisfied with using the kits. And the dry, generic yeast. But technically, he does agree with what VTE says, but we don't have access to that stuff as easily as you guys do/


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^^ :violin:

Since we just got 6 inches of snow here, I am NOT simpathetic to you, island boy! Where the hell is summer?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dleg said:


> My brewing co-worker uses the Midwest kits almost exclusively. He used to do all-grain in Alaska, but he left most of his equipment there. He is of the opinion, after many years of doign this, that "it's all good" and he's perfectly satisfied with using the kits. And the dry, generic yeast. But technically, he does agree with what VTE says, but we don't have access to that stuff as easily as you guys do/


I must add my :violin: too.

I'd love to be around scantily dressed women who would do anything for a green card and soak in the island sun.

BTW, the Twin Cities will be getting rain/sleet/snow tonight, tomorrow, and Saturday morning. :deadhorse:


----------



## ktulu (Apr 10, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> I must add my :violin: too.
> I'd love to be around scantily dressed women who would do anything for a green card and soak in the island sun.
> 
> BTW, the Twin Cities will be getting rain/sleet/snow tonight, tomorrow, and Saturday morning. :deadhorse:


Shit I got the boat washed, gassed, and ready to hit the lake!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Shit I got the boat washed, gassed, and ready to hit the lake!!


BASTARD! (Wait, wrong thread...I think)


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ These days, any thread is the right thread.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2008)

It's almost 70 in VT today, and I'm too sick to do anything!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 10, 2008)

Geez, VT, you're always sick lately. Did you forget how to wash your hands or something?


----------



## maryannette (Apr 10, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Shit I got the boat washed, gassed, and ready to hit the lake!!


I'm going to the beach tomorrow. It's supposed to be 81 and sunny.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 10, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I'm going to the beach tomorrow. It's supposed to be 81 and sunny.


NICE.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 13, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I'm going to the beach tomorrow. It's supposed to be 81 and sunny.


It's snowing here right now.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 14, 2008)

It's sunny and 85 right now, and the beach is two blocks away.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^ I couldn't find a suitable emoticon. A middle finger would be perfect. :joke:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2008)

In a vain attempt to get this thread back on topic, I currently have a 5 gallon batch of Classic English Pale Ale fermenting in my dining room. The process was fun and easier than I expected. The only part that sucked was trying to boil 3 gallons of water on an electric cook top. It took well over a half hour to get from 160 degrees (where I was steeping the grains) to a boil before adding the malt.

I put it in the primary fermenter on Saturday afternoon, and I plan on transferring it to a glass secondary tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ Nice work getting this thread back on track! We're really bad about that around here. Fortunately no one has yet brought up how superior RPN is, especially with the new HP-35s, which makes ANY Casio or TI look like a toy.

I brewed up a pale ale after the October 2006 exam. It's a nice thing to do to pass the time and wind down from the big effort. Pale ale will kick your ass, though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 14, 2008)

Dleg said:


> ^^ Nice work getting this thread back on track! We're really bad about that around here. Fortunately no one has yet brought up how superior RPN is, especially with the new HP-35s, which makes ANY Casio or TI look like a toy.
> I brewed up a pale ale after the October 2006 exam. It's a nice thing to do to pass the time and wind down from the big effort. Pale ale will kick your ass, though.


Just about anything will kick my ass at this point. I got pretty sauced off of 4 Red Hooks yesterday. I hadn't had a drink for 3 months prior to that due to some medicine I was taking, plus I have lost nearly 50 pounds since then. I need to get back into drinking shape.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 14, 2008)

I transferred my Java Stout from the primary to the secondary, brewing the coffee and adding it to the secondary with the wort. I will probably try to bottle it next weekend, then comes the 2 to 4 week wait!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 25, 2008)

Since I have some free time this weekend, and my first attempt at brewing beer won't be ready for consumption for another 2 weeks, I bought some ingredients today. I found a recipe online for a Fat Tire clone (amber ale, brewed in Colorado, my favorite beer...can't get it in Kentucky). Since everybody seems to say that Brewer's Best kits aren't the greatest, I'll be interested to see how the quality of this beer matches up to my first batch. I'm using a lot more specialty grain, all dry extract, and liquid yeast (all per the recipe), so I'm hoping it will taste good, and if I'm lucky, it'll taste just like Fat Tire.

The think I'm most worried about is cooling the wort. Last time, I was only able to get it down to about 89 degrees F in about a half hour, but that was fine for the dry yeast from the kit (recommended between 80 and 92 degrees). This time, the liquid yeast wants between 70 and 75 degrees. Does anybody have tips for quickly cooling the wort? Have you ever mixed in cold water, and if so, did it contaminate the batch with wild yeast?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2008)

^ I use a counterflow wort chiller. You connect one end to the faucet and run cold water through it, the other end wastes heated water down the drain. It basically acts as a heat exchanger.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2008)

That looks expensive. I got it down to 78 degrees using an ice water bath in my sink, and adding chilled water to top off the batch to 5 gallons. Fermentation hasn't begun yet, but the yeast said it takes 5 to 15 hours, so I won't get worried until tomorrow morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2008)

It's just basically coiled copper with some plastic tubing, yet it is oddly expensive.

In the wintertime I used to just stick my brew kettle out in the snow. But believe it or not the chiller works much faster.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 27, 2008)

It's not that expensive, and if you want to cool it even faster, just buy one of those cheap submersible pumps they sell at the hardware store for garden fountains and such, and use it to direclty pump and recylce the ice water through the chiller from the cooler. My brewing friend does that, and even under tropical conditions, he can cool the wort to within specs and under the recommended time. Sure it's a little more money, but not that much, especially if you're going to be doing this more often.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I use a counterflow wort chiller. You connect one end to the faucet and run cold water through it, the other end wastes heated water down the drain. It basically acts as a heat exchanger.


I made my own and now I swear by it! BTW, I bottled my Java Stout this weekend. We'll see how it turned out in about 2-4 weeks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2008)

^ I just broke down and bought one. I've met creatures that didn't have opposable thumbs that are far handier than I.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 28, 2008)

I bought 25' of copper tubing to make a chiller a few years back.

Oddly enough, I'm thinking about selling the tubing for $$$ though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2008)

^ We watch COPS religiously, and we've seen a couple of copper thefts shown in recent times.


----------



## LionCE (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ We watch COPS religiously, and we've seen a couple of copper thefts shown in recent times.


Nice to see some homebrewers on here. I always thought I was one of the few oddball engineers who liked my adult beverages. Just brewed up a blueberry wheat for the Mrs. Popped the first one a few nights ago and I have to admit it was pretty tasty for a fruity beer, but I am more of an IPA guy. I like my beer like I like my women, cold and bitter. Just kidding.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 29, 2008)

I currently have the heat turned down in my house to about 65 degrees...for the sole purpose of keeping my batch of beer in the recommended temperature range for fermentation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

> I like my beer like I like my women, cold and bitter. Just kidding.


I like my women like I like my chicken: young, plucked, and tender.


----------



## LionCE (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I like my women like I like my chicken: young, plucked, and tender.


So you like them like Roger Clemens.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ Well done!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

LionCE said:


> So you like them like Roger Clemens.


SICK BURN!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> I currently have the heat turned down in my house to about 65 degrees...for the sole purpose of keeping my batch of beer in the recommended temperature range for fermentation.


You win an award for 'Devotion to Homebrew'!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had my heat off for weeks because I don't want to pay for the oil. Do I get an award for "Devotion to Stinginess"?


----------



## LionCE (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I've had my heat off for weeks because I don't want to pay for the oil. Do I get an award for "Devotion to Stinginess"?


No your get the Al Gore Golden Tree Lapel Pin.

As far as having the heat down to 65 degrees. That would be tropical in my house. That is usually the higher setting.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I've had my heat off for weeks because I don't want to pay for the oil. Do I get an award for "Devotion to Stinginess"?


No, you either get a "Treehugger Award" (for not contributing to the mass burning of fossil fuels), or a "Scrooge Award" for being greedy!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2008)

I burn all of VTs carbon offsets. 75 in winter, 72 during the summer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

^ I keep it at 65-66 when the house is occupied and 62 overnight or while we're at work.

When you gonna pay me for those emission credits toasty boy!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2008)

Back on topic...you got anything going right now, VTE (homebrew-wise)?

BTW, Cappy: Carbon burning bastard!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

> Back on topic...you got anything going right now, VTE (homebrew-wise)?


No - I put it off for a few weeks, and if I brew anything now, it will be ready just as I'm moving. Probably not the smartest idea to move 5 gallons of sticky liquids under pressure. I kept all my nice self-sealing bottles, but most of the regular bottles I collected over the years.

Though I could just leave it in the fridge here and consume it in the 2 weekends I'll be back here. Once for the wife's graduation, when I'll have 6-7 people over to drink it, and the following weekend when we will do the final cleaning here. Beer and housework just go together.

I've also got all weekend to myself to make some...

I've got 12, 32 oz. self sealing bottles and 12, regular 22 oz. bottles I kept. That's just right for a batch. Hmm...what to make?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> No - I put it off for a few weeks, and if I brew anything now, it will be ready just as I'm moving. Probably not the smartest idea to move 5 gallons of sticky liquids under pressure. I kept all my nice self-sealing bottles, but most of the regular bottles I collected over the years.
> Though I could just leave it in the fridge here and consume it in the 2 weekends I'll be back here. Once for the wife's graduation, when I'll have 6-7 people over to drink it, and the following weekend when we will do the final cleaning here. Beer and housework just go together.
> 
> I've also got all weekend to myself to make some...
> ...


I made a saisson last year for the summer. Very good and refreshing ale. I got the kit from Midwest, but I would bet that you could find a recipe for all-grain.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> BTW, Cappy: Carbon burning bastard!


Quite true, but if I can afford it, I will continue to do so.

Last August it was 100 or over for the whole month. The AC shut down for a grand total of 6 hours one night, but it ran non stop through the rest of the month. Barely held 77 during the hottest part of the days. Electric/gas bill was $383 that month. :true:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Quite true, but if I can afford it, I will continue to do so.
> Last August it was 100 or over for the whole month. The AC shut down for a grand total of 6 hours one night, but it ran non stop through the rest of the month. Barely held 77 during the hottest part of the days. Electric/gas bill was $383 that month. :true:


Well, I must confess that I run my natural gas furnace all winter here, but we get lows of -15 F. Being a native Floridian, I can understand your plight, Cappy. However, I still bestow the bastard badge to you. Wear it proudly (as you always do)!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2008)

I even have the Bastard t-shirt! (too lazy to dig for the image right now).

BTW, I am having a CAB.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

I used a window unit in my bedroom about 15 times last year. Mainly turned it on during the mid-day of a weekend or in the evening before I went out for a run/ride so I would have a cool place to come home to. I think I ran it overnight maybe 3-4 times.

Then again, I live in northern New England.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I even have the Bastard t-shirt! (too lazy to dig for the image right now).
> BTW, I am having a CAB.


I'm about an hour from one, so I will let this time slide.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 29, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> No, you either get a "Treehugger Award" (for not contributing to the mass burning of fossil fuels), or a "Scrooge Award" for being greedy!


Can I get the scrooge award? I keep my place at 62 when occupied and 60 at night. I would go lower than 60, but I started having problems with pipes freezing in the utility room.

However, summer is a different story. I have a hard time sleeping if it is over 70.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> However, summer is a different story. I have a hard time sleeping if it is over 70.


We do, too. At night, I drop it to 60 during the winter, and 69 during the summer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 30, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ... and 69 during the summer.


Is this after the mass consumption of CABs? :eyebrows:


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 16, 2008)

So I cracked open my first bottle of Java Stout last night. I think Mrs. FLBuff said it best. "It's like alcoholic, carbonated coffee!" Needless to say, I am extremely happy with the results! If anyone else cares to try it, I got the kit from Midwest.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 16, 2008)

I've been drinking my English Pale Ale for about a week now. My dad's comment on it was "I didn't want to finish it because it was so good, and I would be sad when it was gone". That pretty much sums it up. It tastes exactly like St. Peter's Golden Ale which is what I was hoping it would taste like. I REALLY hope my Fat Tire clone turns out this good, but I probably won't crack open the first one of those until July 4th.


----------



## mizzoueng (Jun 16, 2008)

Brewed a batch of beer this weekend to commemorate the expected birth of our first child. For those of you who live on the West coast, it is an IPA inspired by Pliny the Elder. An insanely hoped IIPA that will make hops grow on your chest and will leave a residue on your teeth.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2010)

So, I went downstairs to check on my fermenter this morning, and I've had a blowout. There is wort, yeast, and hops all over the lid and inside of the airlock. I got some sterilizing water, and cleaned it all up and reinstalled the airlock. I worked out, then checked on it again. Some of the airlock water had already blown out of it again. I replaced the airlock with my racking tube run to a glass of water. This yeast is ACTIVE!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2010)

Back before my liver started acting up...I used to homebrew a few batches every year. I made peach mead one time, and the yeast was so vigorous that the bottles would explode from the internal pressure. Every once in a while you'd just hear what sounded like a window breaking in the basement.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm kegging this batch, so I won't have to worry about that, thank goodness.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2010)

The only other batch I bombed when was when I tried to make a lager that had maple syrup added to it midway through fermentation. I must have screwed something up from a sanitary standpoint, because when it came time to bottle it, it tasted like a cross between bandaids and bananas. So it was a dirty batch that didn't ferment completely.

I ended up just pouring it out on the lawn, there was no salvaging it. I was pissed because maple syrup is expensive even when you live in Vermont.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm kinda worried about this one being contaminated because I used ice from my fridge to cool the wort...plus, it was exposed to air between the blowout and when I discovered it. I haven't had to flush one yet, but this one probably has the highest probability.


----------



## mizzoueng (Nov 17, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm kinda worried about this one being contaminated because I used ice from my fridge to cool the wort...plus, it was exposed to air between the blowout and when I discovered it. I haven't had to flush one yet, but this one probably has the highest probability.


1) how far did you have to dig to find this thread? THe last post was 2 years ago!

B) Don't worry about it. I've used ice to cool the wort and have had blowoffs that I didn't notice until the night after it happened. No infected batches yet. Usually when you get a blowoff, there is still enough CO2 sitting on top of the beer to protect it.

Mead bottles blowing up??? Did you make sparkling mead? When I made some I let it ferment 1 week longer than normal and I was sure it was done. Then I added 3/4 cup honey to prime it.


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2010)

I love this footnote on one of the all in one kits from Midwest:

"*Well, almost everything - You'll actually need about 6 more empty beer bottles. We figure if you'd have trouble emptying 6 beer bottles, you should consider a different hobby. "


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kinda worried about this one being contaminated because I used ice from my fridge to cool the wort...plus, it was exposed to air between the blowout and when I discovered it. I haven't had to flush one yet, but this one probably has the highest probability.
> ...


I just searched for "homebrew" and this thread popped up.

Yeah, I haven't had any problems with infected beer batches yet either, but I have a lot of friends that brew that have horror stories. I would just be really disappointed if this one was ruined since I'm brewing it for the family for Christmas.


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> So, I went downstairs to check on my fermenter this morning, and I've had a blowout. There is wort, yeast, and hops all over the lid and inside of the airlock. I got some sterilizing water, and cleaned it all up and reinstalled the airlock. I worked out, then checked on it again. Some of the airlock water had already blown out of it again. I replaced the airlock with my racking tube run to a glass of water. This yeast is ACTIVE!


This sounds EXACTLY like something that happens to me, like, twice daily.

Maybe I have a yeast infection? I hadn't ever thought of that.

Thanks!


----------



## testee (Nov 19, 2010)

I wouldn't complain


----------



## Bman (Nov 19, 2010)

I usually make a 5 gallon batch when I brew. I take two gallons of water and put them in the freezer as soon as I start brewing and then use that to cool the wort down later. I still need to put the boiling pot in an ice bath, but it helps bring it down to temperature a lot faster.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm kinda worried about this one being contaminated because I used ice from my fridge to cool the wort...plus, it was exposed to air between the blowout and when I discovered it. I haven't had to flush one yet, but this one probably has the highest probability.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 19, 2010)

I grabbed a taste while I was transferring from the primary to secondary last night. The batch is not contaminated, and it tastes like pure win.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2011)

any more home brew stories


----------



## mizzoueng (Mar 28, 2011)

I gotta start thinking of a recipe for mini-mizzou2's birth. I made a massive hop bomb for #1, it turned out okay, but I think I went overboard.

I'm thinking a Rye Pale Ale with a fruit infusion and citra hops. Not sure on the fruit, looking for something unique. Has to be something that goes well with spicy and citrus.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ tomato, but that doesn't sound tastey as a beer


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 28, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> I gotta start thinking of a recipe for mini-mizzou2's birth. I made a massive hop bomb for #1, it turned out okay, but I think I went overboard.
> I'm thinking a Rye Pale Ale with a fruit infusion and citra hops. Not sure on the fruit, looking for something unique. Has to be something that goes well with spicy and citrus.


Mango or apricot


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2011)

snick_PE said:


> any more how brew stories


No, and stop rubbing it in.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 28, 2011)

I brewed yesterday, using a malt extract kit from midwest. It has been sitting on a shelf in the garage for awhile, so I hope it turns out ok. It's been over a year since I brewed last. Brewing this weekend reminded me why I used to do it. Just a simple copper ale to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 28, 2011)

I made a vanilla cream ale for Christmas, and the whole 5 gallon batch would have been gone the first night (between me and 2 of my cousins) if I hadn't cut them off. My sister, BIL, 2 cousins and I killed it before the end of the weekend. It tasted awesome, but the vanilla addition to the keg (after fermentation) didn't mix well, so their was a "vein" of vanilla that was overpowering in the middle of the keg.


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 28, 2011)

snick_PE said:


> any more home brew stories


Supplies are coming in tonight to start a batch, and another batch Wednesday night. One Amber Bock style around 6% with IPU of 12 or so... malty and not bitter... then maybe a south seas style pilsner


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone have a good and EASY strawberry ale recipe? Local brewery makes a fantastic one that sells out all the time.


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 29, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Anyone have a good and EASY strawberry ale recipe? Local brewery makes a fantastic one that sells out all the time.


Take a good ale recipe, and add 1 can of pureed canned strawberry pie filling per 2 gallons of beer you are making. You might use two or three cans for a 5 gallon batch of beer. Be sure to puree in blender, and add after adding the malt to your wort, and mix well before adding yeast. Allow extra time for fermenting up to 14 days. You can experiment with using other pie filling's such as cherry, apple, blueberry or blackberry.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

I may have to give that whirl. Thanks!


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 29, 2011)

Slugger926 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a good and EASY strawberry ale recipe? Local brewery makes a fantastic one that sells out all the time.
> ...



P.S. The additional sugars from the fruit pie fillings will increase the alcohol by about 1.5% abv per can per two gallons. So this would increase your standard 4.6% abv beer to 6.1%, or you can cut out some malt to lower the abv.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the fun in that?


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> snick_PE said:
> 
> 
> > any more how brew stories
> ...


 +1. Now how about you give me a nice papercut and rub some lemon juice in it.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 5, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Anyone have a good and EASY strawberry ale recipe? Local brewery makes a fantastic one that sells out all the time.


I will be making a Cherry Honey Wheat starting next week. I will let it ferment for a couple of weeks, and then condition for 6 weeks so it should be good when I get back from Vietnam/Cambodia. I am not sure what else I will make in the other 2 gallon fermenter at the same time. Either a light pilsner, a standard Red Ale, or go ahead and start a strong Oktoberfest for the fall to allow it to age.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 5, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I made a vanilla cream ale for Christmas, and the whole 5 gallon batch would have been gone the first night (between me and 2 of my cousins) if I hadn't cut them off. My sister, BIL, 2 cousins and I killed it before the end of the weekend. It tasted awesome, but the vanilla addition to the keg (after fermentation) didn't mix well, so their was a "vein" of vanilla that was overpowering in the middle of the keg.


Weird. Why in the middle?

I haven't brewed since last fall and it's making me sad. At least I didn't have any mice get into my grain over the winter.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2011)

speedyox said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I made a vanilla cream ale for Christmas, and the whole 5 gallon batch would have been gone the first night (between me and 2 of my cousins) if I hadn't cut them off. My sister, BIL, 2 cousins and I killed it before the end of the weekend. It tasted awesome, but the vanilla addition to the keg (after fermentation) didn't mix well, so their was a "vein" of vanilla that was overpowering in the middle of the keg.
> ...


I have no idea...but it was good at the beginning, and good at the end, but in the middle, the vanilla was way too strong.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 5, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Was the serving temperature the same the whole time? If the beer you guys drank from the middle of the keg was consumed at a warmer or colder temp, the vanilla would have seemed more or less prominent. I'm now sure which way it would go, but probably more bitter at colder temps and sweeter/warmer as higher temps while the hop aroma, malt sweetness, and yeast would be less prominent at lower temps.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

The serving temp was the same. The keg never left the kegerator...the beer only lasted 3 days.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 6, 2011)

Can somebody recommend a good kit to get started with home brewing? I've been dipping my toe in the water long enough, it may be time to jump in.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2011)

My boss has a Mr. Beer kit and likes it quite a bit.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 6, 2011)

Do those make good beer and will they hold up long term?


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr Beer kits are okay, but won't last long. You probably got 2 weeks of fridge life before the hops fade and all you are left with it malt.

Northern Brewer and Midwest Homebrew Supplies do sales regularly. Just last week on groupon.com Midwest had a groupon for $67 for a $125 starter kit which included a recipe kit. Shipping wasn't included, but it is usually really cheap.

CHeck those places out and see if there is a local homebrew shop in your town or a homebrew club. There is always someone wanting to sell their starter kits to upgrade to the next level of addiction.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

I would suggest finding a local homebrew store in your area. Not only will they have kits with the equipment you need, but the employees are usually knowledgeable about brewing. You can probably get the equipment and ingredients cheaper online, but the knowledge and support of the local store is worth the extra money.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 6, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would suggest finding a local homebrew store in your area. Not only will they have kits with the equipment you need, but the employees are usually knowledgeable about brewing. You can probably get the equipment and ingredients cheaper online, but the knowledge and support of the local store is worth the extra money.


This.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 6, 2011)

Was getting started pretty easy? Meaning, was the first batch worth a crap, is the process fairly straight forward that even a ChE could pick it up?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Can somebody recommend a good kit to get started with home brewing? *I've been dipping my toe in the water* long enough, it may be time to jump in.


Is that you, Wes?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 6, 2011)

My kids have become master "hard-cider" brewers. I swear at least once a week my wife and I will find a sippy-cup filled with juice stashed away and plenty ripe. I wouldnt imagine beer to be much more difficult...


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 6, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Was getting started pretty easy? Meaning, was the first batch worth a crap, is the process fairly straight forward that even a ChE could pick it up?


Yes and yes. My first batch was an extract brew on my stove. It was an Irish Red that turned out pretty darn tasty. Especially with a couple weeks of age on it. The "hardest" part of extract brewing is not scorching the extract on the bottom of the pot when you are pouring it in. If you take your time and pour slowly and stir,stir,stir, then it will dissolve before hitting the bottom and blend in nicely.

RDWHAHB (Relax, don't worry, have a homebrew)

or in your case

RDWHACB (......... craft brew)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2011)

Remember to listen to your beer.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

The brewing process sounds like something fun to do, I love touring breweries to see all the engineering at work. But I hate beer, blasmphemy I know, but I've never liked it.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 6, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> The brewing process sounds like something fun to do, I love touring breweries to see all the engineering at work. But I hate beer, blasmphemy I know, but I've never liked it.


I started making beer before I ever liked it. I started with mead and wine which are both similar to extract beer brewing but the engineering behind all grain brewing pulled me in. Through research, I discovered my tastes and only brewed those styles.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Was getting started pretty easy? Meaning, was the first batch worth a crap, is the process fairly straight forward that even a ChE could pick it up?


Yeah, it's super easy. Especially if you start out with an extract kit. My first batch ever was a Brewer's Best English Ale kit. It turned out absolutely awesome. After that, you don't require any further equipment to produce more extract beers/kits. If you want to start brewing all-grain recipes, you need more equipment. Ask SpeedyOx about that if you're interested...he knows WAY more about it than I do.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 6, 2011)

So those kits/ extracts actually make pretty good tasting beers? Do you bottle or keg your beers? What are the pros/cons for each?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> So those kits/ extracts actually make pretty good tasting beers? Do you bottle or keg your beers? What are the pros/cons for each?


I started out bottling because the special equipment (bottling wand and capper) are cheaper than the special equipment (Cornelius keg, C02 tank, regulator, tap, etc.) required for kegging.

I have since "graduated" to kegging, and I love it. I bought a kegerator so that I can keep the kegs cold and dispense them easily. The carbonation process is a little different between bottling and kegging too.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 6, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> CbusPaul said:
> 
> 
> > So those kits/ extracts actually make pretty good tasting beers? Do you bottle or keg your beers? What are the pros/cons for each?
> ...


I started out kegging (I already had the system for carbonating mead) and have never bottle-carbonated a beer. The best things about kegging are that you don't have sediment in your beer (a turn off for many non-homebrewers and an inconvenience for everyone) and you don't have to bottle at all (though I choose to counter-pressure bottle anyway which requires even more equipment). The only disadvantage is cost of the equipment.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 7, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Mr Beer kits are okay, but won't last long. *You probably got 2 weeks of fridge life before the hops fade and all you are left with it malt. *
> Northern Brewer and Midwest Homebrew Supplies do sales regularly. Just last week on groupon.com Midwest had a groupon for $67 for a $125 starter kit which included a recipe kit. Shipping wasn't included, but it is usually really cheap.
> 
> CHeck those places out and see if there is a local homebrew shop in your town or a homebrew club. There is always someone wanting to sell their starter kits to upgrade to the next level of addiction.


I haven't had that problem yet. I have Mr. Beer and use their refills, or all malt recipes from a local brew store. I don't drink that much, and the Mr. Beer lets me experiment with different styles without having to worry about having two cases of something I don't like. I have had some of their bottles that lasted for a few years and still can taste the hops. It all depends on the recipe and care.

P.S. I was wrong on the fruit beer recipe. The can of fruit doesn't add much ferment-able sugar, but does add flavor.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 7, 2011)

I was able to track down that Groupon for the Midwest Supplies deal. Looks like my first beer will be an Irish Red Ale. Hope its as good as the Blueberry Lager that I'm drinking now.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a Amber Ale and Polynesian (where hops came from) Pilsner in the bottle conditioning. I have a honey cherry wheat and an agava Cinco de Mayo beer in fermenters. Once thoese are bottled, I am going to make a batch of Lime Beer for the wife before I head to Vietnam.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you bottle all of your beers or do you have a kegging system too?


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 11, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Do you bottle all of your beers or do you have a kegging system too?


I bottle. I don't drink enough to justify kegging. I tried a one gallon keg, but was unsure how to clean it after use. I do use mostly 12 oz glass bottles. I got a dozen 16oz swing-tops I will try soon. I also use some 1L PET bottles (especially if I am worried about pressure). I also use 20oz and 16oz coke bottles if I want to take part of the batch with me to the golf course or fishing so I don't feel bad about throwing the bottle away after pouring it into a cup. I have done 2L bottles in the past, but usually requires pouring into a pitcher.

I noticed that I haven't messed around with making anything since 2007. WOW, time flies with grad school and kids.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 18, 2011)

I brewed the Irish Red Ale kit from Midwest on Saturday morning. Later that evening the yeast were happily peeing alcohol and farting CO2 as the airlock was bubbling constantly. The whole process wasn't too bad for the first time, but now I've rehashed everything I did and have almost convinced myself that I screwed everything up. It seems to be a similar process to the PE. You leave the test site feeling pretty good but by the time you get the results you're sure you didn't get one right.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 18, 2011)

I also brewed an Irish Red Ale this weekend, though not from a kit. The fermenter was going nutzo last night with constant bubbling. I can't wait to get a taste.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you brew all-grain?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 18, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Do you brew all-grain?


Nah...I'm not there yet. It was an extract recipe.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 18, 2011)

I bottled my copper ale. I am dubious that it will be a good batch, but we shall see in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 19, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> I bottled my copper ale. I am dubious that it will be a good batch, but we shall see in 2 weeks time.


I just started a 2 gallon batch of Lime Beer, and bottled a 2 gallon batch of Agava Beer. Both should be drinkable by Cinco De Mayo (or whatever the 5th of May is). Graduation is on May 6th.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there an aging process for carbonation if you keg the beer? or does it get "force carbed" from the CO2 tank upon being dispensed?


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 19, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Is there an aging process for carbonation if you keg the beer? or does it get "force carbed" from the CO2 tank upon being dispensed?



I think there is a force carbonation process for kegs, and it has to be done over time.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 19, 2011)

Is a keg any faster from fermenter to mouth than bottles?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes and no. The beer will be carbonated faster when force carbonating in a keg, but it won't necessarily be ready to drink. Most, if not all, beers improve with age. Bottle conditioning is usually 3+ weeks (I use 1, 2, 3...1 week in the primary fermenter, 2 weeks in the secondary, 3 weeks in the bottle/keg) before drinking. If you drink it too soon, it may have some by-products of the fermentation process that could make your beer taste like it is spoiled. Some of those by-products go away over time.

I know that I didn't like my 2nd batch (Fat Tire Amber Ale clone) for a good 6 months after I brewed it. The last 12 bottles or so were consumed this year (~3 years after brewing), and they tasted completely different than the first 6 months. It mellowed out a lot, and the taste evolved.


----------



## mizzoueng (May 16, 2011)

Brewed an American IPA this weekend. It was colder than hell here in MO and raining to boot.

Used Citra hops and Falconer's Flight. Both are big, citrusy, funky aroma and flavor contributors. IBU's is around 52, so not a major pucker-punch, but still good in my books.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> I bottled my copper ale. I am dubious that it will be a good batch, but we shall see in 2 weeks time.


Otter Creek's copper ale is one of my favorites. I miss beer. Had my beer of the month this weekend, and now get to wait 30 more days.


----------



## CbusPaul (May 16, 2011)

I bottled an Irish Red Ale and may have made some bottle bombs. I used the sugar for a full 5 gallon batch but had just over 4 gallons in the bottles. Hopefully it turns out ok. I also brewed a wheat beer on Saturday. The machine gun of the airlock on sunday mesmerized the weiner dog for hours.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 16, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> I bottled an Irish Red Ale and may have made some bottle bombs. I used the sugar for a full 5 gallon batch but had just over 4 gallons in the bottles. Hopefully it turns out ok. I also brewed a wheat beer on Saturday. The machine gun of the airlock on sunday mesmerized the weiner dog for hours.


It must be Irish Red Ale season. I just brewed one (it's carbonating right now), my buddy just brewed his first batch ever and it was an Irish Red, and you just brewed one.


----------



## CbusPaul (May 16, 2011)

It was one of the options for the kit that comes with the Groupon deal a couple of weeks ago. That was my reason, and Killians out of the tap is like candy to me so I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 16, 2011)

My homebrew actually turned out pretty well. Unfortunately, I fialed to take a hydrometer reading at racking time, so I have no idea what the alcohol content is. But at least it is tasty!


----------



## jmbeck (May 16, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> My homebrew actually turned out pretty well. Unfortunately, I fialed to take a hydrometer reading at racking time, so I have no idea what the alcohol content is. But at least it is tasty!



Send me a sample, and I'll tell you.

Preferably a pint.


----------



## CbusPaul (May 16, 2011)

Have any of you compared/contrasted kits from the different suppliers? If so, whose is the best?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 16, 2011)

I only made one kit beer. It was really good, but it doesn't cost much more to make an extract recipe outside of a kit, and you have infinitely more options.


----------



## CbusPaul (May 23, 2011)

Tested my first bottle of Irish Red this weekend after only 8 days in the bottle. I wanted to see what a "green" beer tasted like. Carbonation was very low as expected but the beer tasted quite good. Can't wait for this to condition properly. I am glad I have an American Wheat in the fermenter so I don't run out of beer.


----------

